
The Moral Costs of Cats - haltingproblem
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/moral-cost-of-cats-180960505/
======
makerofspoons
It's also important to note for this discussion that dogs and cats account for
around a quarter of emissions from animal agriculture:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmcmahon/2017/08/02/whats-
yo...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmcmahon/2017/08/02/whats-your-dogs-
carbon-pawprint/#4fa09f5613a6)

As obligate carnivores it is difficult to decrease the overall footprint of a
cat. Pet ownership may be one of the biggest components to one's personal
carbon footprint. I'm often dismayed by friends and colleagues my age who use
environmental arguments for why they won't have children, yet own multiple
animals.

~~~
haltingproblem
Joe Rogan had a hilarious but accurate piece on cat owners who are vegan for
moral reasons but feed their cats canned cat food. The very same vegans are in
your face about "animal rights".

People take positions for a variety of emotional reasons - in-group, virtue
signaling, etc - and then choose their rationalizations.

------
catsarebetter
The data needs to be sampled in many different location types, the problems
discussed can easily be framed as solutions in areas with a lot of animals
labelled in the "vermin" category.

